# Who keeps native mammals??



## gregcranston (Jun 16, 2009)

I am just wondering how many people out there keep native mammals/marsupials, ie. Gliders, Possums, Wallabies, Dunnarts, Hopping Mice or even Wombats, Potoroo's, Kangaroo's or anything else.
Let us know what you've got and share any cool stories about them. I am hoping they are more commonly kept than they seem to be!
I have 4 Sugar Gliders, they are awesome and very cute and friendly.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 16, 2009)

G'day mate,

I have kept Sugar Gliders, Squirrel Gliders, Brushtail Possums and Spinifex Hopping Mice. We no longer keep them as they aren't really the focus of our business, but they were a joy to keep. Our Brushy was handraised and basically had free range of the house at night. It was great been woken up by a possum nibbling on your eye brows and then doing laps of the bedroom at warp speed...or when she'd ignore her bowl of food to come over and munch out on ours.


----------



## koubee (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 1 Brushy and 3 ringtails at the moment but theyre not forever keepers. I've reared them from pouch young and eventually when theyre old enough they'll be released back into the wild.
My ringys are going through their stage when i get them ready for release. Minimal contact with me so they'll become good and feral.
My Brushy on the other hand will be with me for about another 9mths. He came in as a pinkie, his mum was a bushfire victim. Amazingly he survived.
I am a registared Wildlife foster carer. I'd love to be able to keep my brushy forever, he is so beautiful.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2009)

We have been caring for a swamp rat since Sunday night.
They are a pleasure to work with, vegetarian, friendly and cute,
nothing like the exotic rat.
Cheers


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 16, 2009)

i want a sugar glider.... any idea why the licence is demo to keep one up here in qld.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 16, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I have kept Sugar Gliders, Squirrel Gliders, Brushtail Possums and Spinifex Hopping Mice. We no longer keep them as they aren't really the focus of our business, but they were a joy to keep.


Can I ask why they did not come to form part of your business?




koubee said:


> I am a registared Wildlife foster carer.


Do you have to completely fund yourself for that kind of thing, or is their a way of sourcing money to sustain the work that you do?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 16, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> Can I ask why they did not come to form part of your business?


 
G'day mate,

We were originally going to branch into avenues such as school demonstrations and more entertainment style stuff, but after taking ERD over myself, I realised that's not what I felt comfortable doing. My "passion" so to speak is reptiles, specifically venomous snakes and that's our main focal point now.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 16, 2009)

how much do brush tailed possums cost?


----------



## Snowman (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> how much do brush tailed possums cost?


 
why would you want one in captivity in Melbourne... They're everywhere, in backyards, roofs, schools, parks etc.... I'd be more interested in sugar gliders if I were you


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 16, 2009)

Snowman said:


> why would you want one in captivity in Melbourne... They're everywhere, in backyards, roofs, schools, parks etc....


True, but tame ones are just gorgeous!
I wonder if anyone from South Australia on here keeps Long-nosed Potoroo's, they are awesome little critters!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 16, 2009)

Snowman said:


> why would you want one in captivity in Melbourne... They're everywhere, in backyards, roofs, schools, parks etc.... I'd be more interested in sugar gliders if I were you


 
Why would anyone in Brisbane want a Carpet Python, Galah or Blue Tongue?


----------



## beeman (Jun 16, 2009)

Have kept in the past, rufus bettongs, brushtail and ringtail possums, bandicoots
tassie devils, Koalas, wombats, various different wallabies and kangeroos
The only one we wernt sucessful in breeding were the devils and wombats
The wife currently keeps and breeds mitchells hopping mice


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 16, 2009)

beeman said:


> Have kept in the past, rufus bettongs, brushtail and ringtail possums, bandicoots
> tassie devils, Koalas, wombats, various different wallabies and kangeroos
> The only one we wernt sucessful in breeding were the devils and wombats
> The wife currently keeps and breeds mitchells hopping mice


May I ask why you no longer keep many of the native mammals that you used to?


----------



## beeman (Jun 16, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> May I ask why you no longer keep many of the native mammals that you used to?


 They were part of a fauna park that we owned and we no longer do.
We had great joy working with these types of animals and would luv to get back into the Devils again one day when we have the room.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 16, 2009)

Years ago when i was back in high school i got a desperate phone call from a class mate. there was a tiny little possum on his front lawn! Me being known as Dr Dolittle at school was the one to call!

we turned up to find a tiny little ringtail possum with only a very fine covering of fur. we drove home and shuffled some snakes around to free up a cage and found an old sock as a pouch. we went to the local stockfeed place and bought a teat and milk replacement.

'Poss Poss' as she was affectionatley named just thrived! we were obviously doing something right. she grew so quickly. when she was the right age to be out the puch we just used to 'wear' her around the house. was so funny the way she just used to cling to us as we went about our daily lives. as she got bigger we prepped an aviary outside. we had a double storey cubby house which was 20ft tall by 12ft deep by 6 ft wide. we transformed this into an aviary, ropes, branches etc. stole one of mums parrot breeding boxes and there it was. poss poss's mansion!

soon after her being moved outside i went on the hunt for a male and managed to get one through a lady i did volunteer work with at an animal sanctuary near my house. it was love at first sight and they got along fine. was nice to see her socialise with a possum so well.

next season i was checking her pouch and she had 2 babies! she reared these till adult. i eventually had to pass the 4 of them on as my living arrangements changed  they were such great animals tho.

i also had a pair of Sugar Gliders for some time.

Once i am living in a place with a garden and aviary space ill deffo get myself some more marsupials!


----------



## koubee (Jun 16, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> Can I ask why they did not come to form part of your business?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to completely fund yourself for that kind of thing, or is their a way of sourcing money to sustain the work that you do?



I get discounted wildlife supplies such as milk powder for marsupials, nest boxes for brushies, and first aid supplies through the group i am with. Veterinary visits are usually free or discounted. Other than that it all comes out of my pocket but i don't mind, i love caring for wildlife. Petrol costs are my biggest thing.
Brushies are the most beautiful native animal IMO.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 17, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Why would anyone in Brisbane want a Carpet Python, Galah or Blue Tongue?


 
Good point with the galah analogy, but after living in brisbabne for a few years I know that CP's and BT's aren't as prolific as Brush tails in Melb.. (or NZ ) I wouldn't want to keep a galah or any other bird that I can see out my window though. An electus Parrot would be better


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats not fair  How come NSW can't keep anything. I would LOVE a sugar glider. They are too cute  Most most wanted wish would be a quoll or tassie devil. Absolute love them. Wish I could participate in a breeding program to help save them.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 17, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Most most wanted wish would be a quoll or tassie devil. Absolute love them. Wish I could participate in a breeding program to help save them.


 Ditto!! But we're getting off track here, just wanna know what native mammals people keep or have kept!


----------



## scorps (Jun 17, 2009)

what mammals can u keep in vic?


----------



## Jason (Jun 17, 2009)

id love to keep some native mammals but up here in NSW we cant keep anything other then mice. id love a little glider, possum or wallaby!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 17, 2009)

I had some wc ring tail possums about 18 years ago Awesome pets! Would love to get some more if they came to be licensed.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 17, 2009)

Josh, that pic's backwards.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish. Get your act together Qld.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 17, 2009)

scorps said:


> what mammals can u keep in vic?


On the basic licence you can have:

Common Brushtail Possum 
Common Ringtail Possum 
Common Wombat 
Fat-tailed Dunnart 
Kowari 
Mitchell's Hopping-mouse 
Red-legged Pademelon
Red-necked Pademelon
Red-necked Wallaby 
Rufous Bettong 
Sugar Glider 
Swamp Wallaby 
Tammar Wallaby 
Tasmanian Bettong 
Tasmanian Pademelon

And on the advanced license there is also:

Brush-tailed Bettong 
Common Wallaroo (Euro) 
Eastern Grey Kangaroo 
Kangaroo Island Kangaroo 
Red Kangaroo 
Western Grey Kangaroo

Plus a number of other things on commercial licenses and what not. 
South Australia has an even better list IMO!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 17, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Josh, that pic's backwards.


 
Good obsevation mate, didn't notice it till you said.
My mum scanned it ( and those lizard ones i sent you a while ago ) from a photo at their house and sent it to me


----------



## baxtor (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of past and present projects. Ringtail, wallaby and couple of roos


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 17, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Here are a couple of pics of past and present projects. Ringtail, wallaby and couple of roos


 
Nice! Love the ringtail


----------



## scorps (Jun 17, 2009)

whats the sa list?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 18, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Here are a couple of pics of past and present projects. Ringtail, wallaby and couple of roos


Are you a wildlife carer/shelter, or do you keep these cute critters for private pleasure?

N.B. I will try hunt down the SA list now.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 18, 2009)

*SA list*

I couldn't be bothered cutting and pasting it like the last time, so here is the link:
http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/bi...basic_animals.pdf?ssSourceSiteId=biodiversity

As you can see there are more wallabies to choose from and they also have things like Squirrel Gliders and Long-nosed Potoroo's, amongst others. I notice the Brushy and Wombat are missing though, and maybe others. But this is just their basic list!!


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 18, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## koubee (Jun 18, 2009)

Are there any breeders of native mammals in vic? Like possums, wombats and roos?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 18, 2009)

We have kept Ring tailed possums, brush tailed possums and wombats only as rescued animals and all have been released, now days we only really get sent birds and the occasional echidna as we arent on the front line of carers for wildlife vic, we now assist a carer when she has her hands full. i love the brushies but extremely territorial so i like the ringies better as they are communal and will cuddle up together at night to keep warm and also dont do as much damage to you when they go feral...


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 18, 2009)

i keep gliders and ringtails, both great animals, favorites gotta be the ringtails, so placid and playful!!!!


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 19, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> i keep gliders and ringtails, both great animals, favorites gotta be the ringtails, so placid and playful!!!!


I think I purchased a sugar glider and big cage off you a couple of years ago. Sorry, a bit off subject.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 19, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> I think I purchased a sugar glider and big cage off you a couple of years ago. Sorry, a bit off subject.


 
had to check my books, but yeah, i think you did too.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 19, 2009)

Another bump! Who keeps cool native mammals??


----------



## taylor111 (Jun 19, 2009)

can you keep any in qld


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 19, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> can you keep any in qld


Dunno, you tell me.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can keep some again if you'd kindly give me some greg??

please?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 19, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I can keep some again if you'd kindly give me some greg??
> 
> please?


He he, what are you after exactly?


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 20, 2009)

A nice pair of sugar gliders, fat tailed dunnarts, a pair of bettongs and if you're feeling really generous then a couple of hopping mice.

Please x


----------



## PhilK (Jun 20, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> can you keep any in qld


Nope we aren't allowed. Which is a pity cause I'd love a glider, a ringtail possum and a few hopping mice.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 20, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> A nice pair of sugar gliders, fat tailed dunnarts, a pair of bettongs and if you're feeling really generous then a couple of hopping mice.
> 
> Please x


That would be an OK Birthday present huh!! Most of those things are avail semi-regularly.


----------



## Brianna (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to keep sugar gliders, they were amazing. They had been handraised at the museum but were no longer wanted for whatever study they'd been used for. I just wish they had a longer lifespan. 

I haven't had any marsupials since the gliders but I'm getting some fat-tailed dunnarts soon, I'm very excited about that!

I would love to get a kowari, I looked after one when I volunteered at the Nature Education Centre and he was so cool! I haven't ever seen one for sale though.

I'd love some bettongs or potaroos as well but just don't have the room.


----------



## Glidergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep Ringtail possums, Squirrel gliders, Sugar gliders, Barn owl and a rescued unreleasable Kookaburra.

I am looking for a black ringy.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 20, 2009)

Brianna said:


> I used to keep sugar gliders, they were amazing. They had been handraised at the museum but were no longer wanted for whatever study they'd been used for. I just wish they had a longer lifespan.
> 
> I haven't had any marsupials since the gliders but I'm getting some fat-tailed dunnarts soon, I'm very excited about that!
> 
> ...


How long did the sugar gliders live for? I love fat-tailed dunnarts, my girlfriend loves em too and wants to get some some day. I know Ben on here and marsupial society has been looking for Kowari for ages, no one has them!
I would love some Potoroo's too, if you could keep them in Vic! They'd be a much better pet than say a rabbit or something like that!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Greg its my BIRTHDAY TODAY!!! 

you would make my day..... please...... PLEASE !

dont make me beg.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 20, 2009)

id love some sugar gliders!


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 21, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Greg its my BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!
> 
> you would make my day..... please...... PLEASE !
> 
> dont make me beg.


I knew it was your birthday yesterday, that's why I said it!! I would if I could mate, but I don't have any of those animals, except the sugars, but none for sale atm, lol!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 21, 2009)

ill take a raincheck on the gliders then ! lol


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 22, 2009)

Another bump, why not!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 22, 2009)

can ppl post some pictures?

Greg? why dont you get some pics up on here?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 22, 2009)

Good idea Jay, here are some pics of my sugar gliders!
If any of the people who have already said they keep or have kept native mammals have any pics, we'd love to see them!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 22, 2009)

They are gorgeous. how many do you have greg? do you have any pics of their setup?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 22, 2009)

I have 4 of them. 2 female sisters together and 2 male brothers together. I bred the males myself, but later sold the breeding pair. No I don't have any pics of their set ups as yet.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 22, 2009)

well get your camera out tomorrow!

why did you sell the breeding pair? you gonna be breeding them this year?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 23, 2009)

Have been slowly trying to introduce them into 2 separate pairs over the last couple of weeks and for next couple of weeks. So hopefully, yes, they will breed this year! My camera is busted at the moment, seriously!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 23, 2009)

damn are we allowed anything in nsw?
i was talking to my mum &missus about these on the weekend.
i guess we aren't getting sugers.

can't even keep crocs, so crap


----------



## Brianna (Jun 23, 2009)

We had the sugar gliders for 7 years, they were fairly young when we got them but I don't know exactly how young. I guess 7 years isn't too bad for a small animal and I think that is about average for gliders but it would be nice if they could live longer. 

Do squirrel gliders have a longer lifespan?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have some pics?

Not sure about the squirrel gliders.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump, really wanna see some pictures now! Should have mentioned that from the start.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 24, 2009)

Final bump, after some pictures. Then I'll put it to rest.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll post some pictures up once ive got my camera back and have a spare minuet. 

i was changing the branches over in my ring tail's enclosure yesterday and angel(the female) who is normally the most placid little thing, started grabbing at whatever part of me was closest and was clawing and biting me, she also has two small lumps in her pouch. either shes contracted a really bad STD or shes pregnant, im opting for the latter. anyways, she ripped up my finger and cause a fair bit of damage for a little fur ball!!


----------



## Glidergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

*My Marsupials/pets*

Ringies













Squirrel Glider














Sugar Glider


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey glidergirl. Your ringies are such different colours..... 2 are really russet coloured. Are they diff locale or something? Xxxx


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks glidergirl, they all look awesome, that sugar looks especially sweet!


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 25, 2009)

Videos are better than photos.


[video=youtube;TzXs0GiJ_BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzXs0GiJ_BQ[/video]

[video=youtube;hw0EfgrnLjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw0EfgrnLjU[/video]


----------



## Glidergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

The ringies are all from Adelaide suburbia, the reddish ringies usually wash out to a grey when the are adults.
I also have a black ringtail possum, these are not common tho. Would love to get another black one.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 25, 2009)

They are so cute Blindsnake !!

One day ...........


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> They are so cute Blindsnake !!
> 
> One day ...........


 
Maybe one day this year Taryn. 
Im sure we will have joey Squirrels this season.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 26, 2009)

here are the ringy's















and im yet to get a decent pic of the sugars


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome vids Blindsnake, I love em!

Great pics too Mckellar!


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey how come glidergirl's ringtails look so different to Mckellar's ringtails? And i'm not just talking about colour?


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 29, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> Hey how come glidergirl's ringtails look so different to Mckellar's ringtails? And i'm not just talking about colour?


Any ideas?


----------



## shlanger (Jun 29, 2009)

*How long do sugar gliders live For*

Greetings Greg, back on the 20th June you asked how long do sugar gliders live for?
I can only find two references, thus: 1. = 10yrs+, 2. = 8yrs 4months.

Reference, "Monotremes and Marsupials" a reference for zoological Institutions By Larry R. Collins. Smithsonian Institution Press 1973.

Trust this helps.


----------



## gregcranston (Jun 29, 2009)

shlanger said:


> Greetings Greg, back on the 20th June you asked how long do sugar gliders live for?
> I can only find two references, thus: 1. = 10yrs+, 2. = 8yrs 4months.
> 
> Reference, "Monotremes and Marsupials" a reference for zoological Institutions By Larry R. Collins. Smithsonian Institution Press 1973.
> ...


Thanks for putting so much time into it, word of mouth on glider sites there seems to be a fair range ~8-12 years with average around maybe 10.


----------



## Glidergirl (Jun 29, 2009)

McKellars ringies are from melbourne, there will be slight variations from state to state with size, colour, coat etc.

Bergmans rule - the colder the area the larger the animal.


----------



## turtleman (Jun 30, 2009)

*rescued a platypus*



gregcranston said:


> I am just wondering how many people out there keep native mammals/marsupials, ie. Gliders, Possums, Wallabies, Dunnarts, Hopping Mice or even Wombats, Potoroo's, Kangaroo's or anything else.
> Let us know what you've got and share any cool stories about them. I am hoping they are more commonly kept than they seem to be!
> I have 4 Sugar Gliders, they are awesome and very cute and friendly.


 



We rescued a platypus today! He was tangled in fishing net and rubber bands of all things.
When we took him to the vet we realised he also had a piece of net imbedded in his skin and he was slowly starving to death. Anyway now he s safe sleeping in the overfow pipe of my turtle pond till morning when I will release him. He is nice and fat now but I need more crawtchies now as he ate everything snails and all. :lol: We will take some photoes in the morning and I'll figure out how to post them on my page.


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 2, 2009)

turtleman said:


> We rescued a platypus today! He was tangled in fishing net and rubber bands of all things.
> When we took him to the vet we realised he also had a piece of net imbedded in his skin and he was slowly starving to death. Anyway now he s safe sleeping in the overfow pipe of my turtle pond till morning when I will release him. He is nice and fat now but I need more crawtchies now as he ate everything snails and all. :lol: We will take some photoes in the morning and I'll figure out how to post them on my page.


That is absolutely amazing, I'm glad it is happy and safe now! I would love to see some pics!


----------



## koubee (Jul 3, 2009)

Beautiful ringies Glidergirl & McKellar.
McKellar, are yours pets or wild ones that have been raised? 
My ringies vary in colour too. 2 (Sam & Sally) are your classic greys and the other (Indica) is a beautiful rusty red colour.
Does anyone keep Brushys? I've reared wild ones but would love a pet one. How and where in Vic would you get one?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 3, 2009)

MARSUPIAL SOCIETY OF VICTORIA INC.
Try here Liz


> How and where in Vic would you get one?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 3, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> MARSUPIAL SOCIETY OF VICTORIA INC.
> Try here Liz



U know of any forums like APS but for mammals? i would be interested 
cheers.


----------



## koubee (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Baz, 
I'd love to keep my current brushy, Earl.


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 3, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> U know of any forums like APS but for mammals? i would be interested
> cheers.


www.*marsupialsociety*-*forum*.com


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 3, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble with these links. Marsupial society


----------



## gregcranston (Jul 3, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with these links. Marsupial society


Sorry, best copy and paste it.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 3, 2009)

koubee said:


> Beautiful ringies Glidergirl & McKellar.
> McKellar, are yours pets or wild ones that have been raised?
> My ringies vary in colour too. 2 (Sam & Sally) are your classic greys and the other (Indica) is a beautiful rusty red colour.
> Does anyone keep Brushys? I've reared wild ones but would love a pet one. How and where in Vic would you get one?


 
i dont know 100% but i would assume they are captive bred, i only bought them about 2 months ago, was told they are captive bred, and have no reason to assume otherwise.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 4, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> Sorry, best copy and paste it.



doesnt work mate


----------



## anaconda44411 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

Just thought I'd join in on this conversation. I have 3 male sugar gliders that I bought a few months back. They're great except for the fact that they're so scared of me and are always skittish. The guy said they were meant to be semi-tame and that one would crawl all over you but that is yet to happen. Any suggestions on how to get them tame??? Also I'm looking for females to put in with them so if you have any or know of anyone selling can you please e-mail me on [email protected]. Don't pm cause I hardly go on here. Thanks.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 25, 2009)

currently have 1 suger glider 1 brushtail and also 1 eastern grey joey


----------



## miss2 (Aug 25, 2009)

i have around 40ish wallaroos, there so sweet, shy but sweet


----------



## Meeka (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone know if you can get a license in NSW for spinnifex hopping mice?


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool, I'm glad to see this thread got revived, it's been a while. It's so great that so many people keep native mammals.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 26, 2009)

my brother keeps 2 female sugar gliders free roaming in his 2 story loft apartment they are awesome entertainment he has put shipping ropes and nets up for them the can jump and glide all night at daytime they sleep in a decked out bird cage which they retire to themselves in the morning amazing animals.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dabool....... Don't they poo and pee everywhere?!?!? I used to keep them and can't see it being too healthy having them free roam in you house?


----------



## Rocket (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep a couple Sugars. Personally, they're a pain because they're feral, aggressive beasts... luck of the draw ey? Anyway, I love them all the same.


----------



## sam.evans22 (Sep 6, 2009)

i just got a western grey joey the other day, one of my mates found her and he knew i was a sucker for animals so he pawned it off to me! Shes taking her bottle well now but i dont know how old she is. She doesnt like being out of the pouch much, every time i let her out she wants to jump straight back into it! But she loves me! She keeps hugging me  haha


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 6, 2009)

ringies are so much nicer than brushies tbh  my aunt (foster carer) has a few at the moment, one's about a year old that had a viral infection which it is still recovering from and is the most beautiful little boy, the other is tiny, only just growing hair. didn't expect it to live but the little girl came good


----------



## CGSwans (Sep 28, 2009)

So. My girlfriend and I are planning to get into sugar gliders when we move house again, hopefully in the next couple of months. Is December-February a good time to be looking for gliders?

How social are they? I know they are social animals... Will two gliders of the same sex be enough? If so - which sex, if relevant, tend to be calmer and more amenable to handling?

In terms of enclosure - free-range inside the house isn't an option since we also have a dog. What are their space requirements, allowing for 30-60 minutes a day outside the enclosure? Also... I'm thinking of a suspended aviary type set-up that would allow for ease of cleaning and drainage (just a slightly sloped floor). Workable, or is vertical height too important for that?

Cage furnishings - will they destroy branches rigged up for them to climb on? 

Feeding - how much, how often? Can they be fed once a day, or do they need multiple feeding sessions? Any foods that are known to be toxic?

Finally - price and availability. How much should I be willing to pay, and how easy are they going to be to find over summer? I'd probably want young (less than six month old) siblings, ideally, to avoid compatibility issues.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 28, 2009)

CGSwans, I just PM'ed you with some answers.


CGSwans said:


> So. My girlfriend and I are planning to get into sugar gliders when we move house again, hopefully in the next couple of months. Is December-February a good time to be looking for gliders?
> 
> How social are they? I know they are social animals... Will two gliders of the same sex be enough? If so - which sex, if relevant, tend to be calmer and more amenable to handling?
> 
> ...


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 31, 2009)

One of my sugar gliders pairs just had a baby come out of pouch. It has been detached from the nipple, but wasn't when I was taking the pics!







It's a boy!


----------



## kellyanna (Jan 2, 2010)

*Hi i'm looking to keep spinifex hopping mice can you help?*

Hi everyone,
I am new to this website and looking for some advise from some of you.
I am looking to keep spinifex hopping mice as pets/or plains rats. I currently live in Nsw but am moving to Vic. I have looked into getting a licence and that seems simple enough and am currently doing research on my pc to find out info. Would like to know if the laws to keeping them as pets are different in Vic to nsw, am i right that you can only keep 2 hopping mice as pets in Nsw? I could be wrong! Also where can i find breeders that sell them? are there many about? if im moving interstate, would they travel well or is it best to wait til i have moved til i get them?
I would apreciate any help and advise,
Many thanks


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 2, 2010)

kellyanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this website and looking for some advise from some of you.
> I am looking to keep spinifex hopping mice as pets/or plains rats. I currently live in Nsw but am moving to Vic. I have looked into getting a licence and that seems simple enough and am currently doing research on my pc to find out info. Would like to know if the laws to keeping them as pets are different in Vic to nsw, am i right that you can only keep 2 hopping mice as pets in Nsw? I could be wrong! Also where can i find breeders that sell them? are there many about? if im moving interstate, would they travel well or is it best to wait til i have moved til i get them?
> I would apreciate any help and advise,
> Many thanks


Sorry I can't help you too much. Spinifex hopping mice and Plains rats are on the advanced license down here, they only recently got added to our lists at the start of October. Your questions sounds like they might be better answered on the marsupial society forum. But IMO you are best to wait till you get down here, then get a mammal from the Vic lists. 

On the basic license ($51.40 a year) down here we have:
Common Brushtail Possum 
Common Ringtail Possum 
Common Wombat 
Fat-tailed Dunnart 
Kowari 
Mitchell's Hopping-mouse 
Red-legged Pademelon 
Red-necked Pademelon 
Red-necked Wallaby 
Rufous Bettong 
Sugar Glider 
Swamp Wallaby 
Tammar Wallaby 
Tasmanian Bettong 
Tasmanian Pademelon 

Then on the advanced ($140.20 a year) list there is:
Black-striped Wallaby 
Brush-tailed Bettong 
Common Wallaroo (Euro) 
Eastern Grey Kangaroo 
Feathertail Glider 
Kangaroo Island Kangaroo 
Long-nosed Potoroo 
Plains Rat 
Quokka 
Red Kangaroo 
Southern Brown Bandicoot 
Spinifex Hopping-mouse 
Squirrel Glider 
Western Grey Kangaroo 

Good luck!


----------



## levis04 (Jan 2, 2010)

does anyone know of anybody keeping feather-tailed gliders or are they not allowed to be kept?


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 2, 2010)

levis04 said:


> does anyone know of anybody keeping feather-tailed gliders or are they not allowed to be kept?


I put em on the list because they are now allowed to be kept in Victoria under the advanced license. But no, I don't know any private owners of them. There are some Zoos and wildlife parks that have them.


----------



## levis04 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers i would like to get some i really like them.


----------



## waikare (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all does anyone know where i can get a common wombat from


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 3, 2010)

waikare said:


> Hi all does anyone know where i can get a common wombat from


Again that is questions best asked on the marsupial society forum.


----------

